# Botanical Garden - Not for the squimish



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

As much as I would LIKE to claim this as my work, I simply can't.

This botanical garden belongs to my buddy Jeff Gynard, whom whipped it up in a day or so. Jeff occasionaly posts here but is far too humble to 'blow his own horn'. Thanks to him for letting me post these.

For those who might remember, Jeff won a $50.00 prize on the PL online model contest last year right before Wonderfest for his 1/1,000 TOS 'E'

I had considered doing the woodland scenic thing myself, but the extra rocks and waterfall just blew me away. AND....DIFFERENT!?!? uniforms on the people for officers and 'enlisted'.

Just when I thought I was getting better.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet jesus that Is EXCELLENT Can I use your pics as reference when I get mine done. did you use foliage or flocking?


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

WOW. Thats magnificent!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

idman said:


> Sweet jesus that Is EXCELLENT Can I use your pics as reference when I get mine done. did you use foliage or flocking?


Well, they are not my pics to offer beyond here. 
You'd have to ask Jeff, I'll bet he'll drop by at some point.

It was flocking.

You guys should see the full size pics. What you don't get in these little pics is the detail in the water of the water fall and the shading on the pathways.

I'm trying to get Jeff to take some stuff to Wonderfest. 
Help me to encourage him.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*GOLLY!  :thumbsup: *


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy cow! That's impressive. What did he use for the water and waterfall?

José


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carp, go ahead and raise the bar so I have to try to do the same thing! :lol:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fantastic!
I like the little crew too.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Carp, go ahead and raise the bar so I have to try to do the same thing! :lol:


Yep! And I want to see a little Seaview jumping out of the pond too!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I got a better idea....

Someone do that creature thing from that next generation episode that killed Tasha Yar ( spelling? ) coming out of the pond.

Now if I am correct there is a decal for the 'SKY' and is that cieling section formed in clear styrene?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

The water looks like it was made by using blue liquid mask gel and highlighted with white glue


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Run those pics through your adobe or what ever and brighten them up a tad...WOW!!! and just think....he just threw that together real quick like.

Of course there will be better options for replacing the kits clear hull windows for better viewing  ......if it wasn't for the slight curve I would use thin microscope slide glass.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Say... uh......
Can I have one of those ? :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments fellas. First though, hats off to Mr. Sasser and all who helped make the kit-it shows what can happen when someone cares. To Idman: absolutely you can use them for reference-keep in mind though that I am by no means an authority. As far as I know there were no sequences in the 1701A's garden. So some of what I've done is speculation and best guess based on other set design and coloration. 

As for other stuff, the "grass" is flocking from Woodland Scenics. Using white glue diluted with a little water, paint it on where you want, then sprinkle the flocking on. Use as much as needed and after a few minutes you can tap or blow off the excess (which is reusable). It will stay where you put the glue. Work in small manageable sections. The rocks and waterfall were made from Woodland Scenics Rock Debris which comes in several sizes. The water flowing from the waterfall is just filler putty sort of sculpted into position. The pond was just a paint effect with a couple shades of blue and a good amount of Tamiya clear applied on top. As for the Seaview...oh wait, there is no Seaview! The people are photoetched 1/350th crewmembers by Gold Medal Models.

Thanks also to my buddy ClubTepes for posting the pics. I've got a lot of crazy things planned for this kit with lighting and more interior stuff. Good thing it's in this Hungry Man scale!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Damn Jeff, that is simply jaw dropping! I really hope you will get some good, thin clear stock so that this can be seen well when the kit is together. Great job man!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

'...Frakking hell...' is that unbelievable or what! Magnificent, REALLY inspires me! Now just imagine the completed/lighted model with that sitting in it! Fox.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Bloody awesome. In a day...damn...I quit! Who wants my model collection!? Apparently I collect boxes only now...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

In a word. . . .Sweet!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

John P said:


> *Carp*, go ahead and raise the bar so I have to try to do the same thing! :lol:


 Of course, that was supposed to say "crap!" as an exclamation of how inadequate I feel to the task. But "carp" works too if you put some in the pond .


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

"My God!" -- And that's a direct quote upon seeing the images.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

What a beautyful piece of art!!!

I like especially the small waterfall. I`ll do that with my garden, too!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm never going to be satisfied with mine now. THANKS JEFF 

Amazing work


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Of course, that was supposed to say "crap!" as an exclamation of how inadequate I feel to the task. But "carp" works too if you put some in the pond.


And I thought you were making an obscure reference to "carpe diem" since the fellow did it in a day. 

BTW: Great work, Jeff! Incredible work on the little crewmen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautiful,Jeff!
I hope your work can be seen in the model.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Just yesterday I put on the cieling which is being illuminated with a couple of spare pieces of lightsheet I had lying around (left over from my big plans for Voyager!). I test fitted the room inside the hull and though you have to get pretty close, you can actually see quite a bit of it once inside. 

The side rectangles, which I assume would be lighting panels, were masked as were the outermost panels where the clouds would be. I'm assuming that if this were an actual set, that decal would probably represent some sort of illuminated flat panel display capable of generating different, moving types of cloud patterns-possibly holographic making it as though you're looking past the cieling into the "sky" beyond-I guess! So again my best guess is that that should be lit as well. Anyway, the first color, painted on the detail side, was black-to hide light leaks, then just a light ghost gray color was applied next. What I found though was that it left too much of a dark center to the room, so I went back and scratched off various panels to get more light through. In the end, especially with the lightsheet, it has a soft neon type glow that really closely mimics how the shots with the studio model look. I'll send some pics in a bit. All in all it looks like a cool place to hook up with with the new girl that just graduated from the academy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It would make sense to paint the ceiling sky blue. It would be silly for them to create such a nice environment with the trees and grass, and blow it with an industrial ceiling. Even with all the exposed piping up there, I'm gonna paint mine sky blue.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

JeffG said:


> ...some sort of illuminated flat panel display capable of generating different, moving types of cloud patterns-possibly holographic making it as though you're looking past the cieling into the "sky" beyond.


So when will we see this next step of yours?  
Seriously - great work!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok I got the flocking for the grass and trees. But Jeff Could you tell me what the rock Derbris is. Was it med buff or fine I got the med, it kinda looks like it on Your pics. But Of course I'm gonna do mine a little different maybe put a little bird bath in there somewhere :lol: and a fountain somewhere along with your waterfall idea.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

idman said:


> ... But, of course I'm gonna do mine a little different...maybe put a little bird bath in there somewhere :lol: and a fountain somewhere along with your waterfall idea.


Which brings up a question: If a bird's flying through the botanical garden and Enterprise goes to warp, does it continue to fly normally, or does it spatter against the back walls like Wile E. Coyote hitting the ground?
:tongue:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Captain America said:


> Which brings up a question: If a bird's flying through the botanical garden and Enterprise goes to warp, does it continue to fly normally, or does it spatter against the back walls like Wile E. Coyote hitting the ground?
> :tongue:


The inertia dampening fields would apply to the birds as well, so they would not splatter


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hypothetically, if Kirk had an office on B-deck, as supposed in pre-production, what kind of fish would he have in it?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Hey this is great! I thought to do the same thing. Added some details to the bulkheads--colums and a mezzanine gallery, and trimmed away the plastic trees. I've got some quarter inch Plastruct trees that I'll be trimming down and I'm waiting on an order of 1:350 scale crewmen from L'Arsenal. I hope my effort looks anywhere near as good as this one! Great job, and I love the waterfall! Wouldn't want to stand next to it during evasive manoeuvres!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The stuff I used was the Woodland Scenics Talus "Rock Debris" # C1274 Fine Brown for the smaller rocks and C1276 Coarse Brown (the smaller ones in the bag!) for the bigger rocks. By the way, with my luck that same bird would poop on my shoes just before the Admiral walked in!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> Great job, and I love the waterfall! Wouldn't want to stand next to it during evasive manoeuvres!



Hahaha! good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Here's some more pics of the work in progress. The actual glass is not in place yet, but this is just to get an idea of the finished item.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

WOW! Dunno about the blue glow though, I woudl do white or sunlight-yellow. 

Anybody for a BEER GARDEN instead of a botanical garden?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

This type of lightsheet gives off a bluish color temp, which to me is okay since anytime you see shots of the Enterprise the big windows of the garden seem to look slightly blue. The officers lounge will be warmer looking when I get around to it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think this is going to look incredible!!!

BTW, post BIGGER photos. Please.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I hate talented people!....GRRRRR!!......Seriously, Looks great! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Wouldn't want to stand next to it during evasive manoeuvres!


See the movie 'The Big Bus' for an idea of what this would look like!

I thought the same thing about the ships 10 pin bowling alley

Jim


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

JeffG said:


> This type of lightsheet gives off a bluish color temp, which to me is okay since anytime you see shots of the Enterprise the big windows of the garden seem to look slightly blue. The officers lounge will be warmer looking when I get around to it.


You could always throw a gel over it to kill a little of the blue, just not as warm as the VIP.

I was thinking of going the EXACT same route with Woodland Scenics. Had stuff sitting here for years that was going to go into the old ERTL piece, but... why bother with THAT anymore!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Any commissions by any chance?


----------



## blacknight74656 (Jun 12, 2003)

The botanic garden at twlight or sunrise


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Any commissions by any chance?


Yes , what he said.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

The Big Bus. Love that movie! Seems to me like there's usually a blue tint to the windows of the gardens, so I think those images look great.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

JeffG said:


> Here's some more pics of the work in progress. The actual glass is not in place yet, but this is just to get an idea of the finished item.


That is stunning! I hope Thom is seeing this.
I agree that is a good "moonlight or nighttime effect".


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Could somebody tell me how to get bigger pictures on here? I'd like to post bigger pics, but theres something about a 50kb limit whenever I try uploading. Now that might be HDTV to a gnat, but for the rest of us...you get my point!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I know that with PhotoShop you can adjust the file size when you "save as" for JPGs .


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

JeffG said:


> Could somebody tell me how to get bigger pictures on here? I'd like to post bigger pics, but theres something about a 50kb limit whenever I try uploading. Now that might be HDTV to a gnat, but for the rest of us...you get my point!


the best way is to not use the attachment feature. upload your pics to a site like photobucket (or your own personal site), and either use the image tag, or post a direct link to the pic/site (second if its a big pic, makes the boards a bit slower when it has to load a huge pic for every viewer of the thread).


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

JeffG said:


> This type of lightsheet gives off a bluish color temp, which to me is okay since anytime you see shots of the Enterprise the big windows of the garden seem to look slightly blue. The officers lounge will be warmer looking when I get around to it.


The work is excellent! BTW ... is Lightsheet still in business? I thought there was a posting that they were needing to stop production oir something for awhile. I don't want to spread any rumours, just want to know for sure. I would love to purchase some from them on this kit.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I was showing some friends at a local hobby shop here in Michigan what I'd done so far. This is where I'd purchased the lightsheet a few years ago. He mentioned that he was out but he could order more, so I guess they're still around.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> The work is excellent! BTW ... is Lightsheet still in business? I thought there was a posting that they were needing to stop production oir something for awhile. I don't want to spread any rumours, just want to know for sure. I would love to purchase some from them on this kit.


Go to WWW.NIGHTLAUNCH.COM to order electroluminescent (lightsheet). In my opinion it is a better product, and alot cheaper.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

We are still evaluating the current "market" vs. real-world economics.

Frankly, I maintain that our product has always been of the very highest quality. It is because of problems with our subcontractors currently not being able to deliver materials meeting that standard that I'm on the fence. I fabricate each and every LightSheet personally, by hand, installing terminals and testing before shipping. I take intense personal pride in the product and what I've achieved as a company. Things keep a-changin', dontcha know? 

If some feel that Nightlaunch is "a better product," fine. Buy from them. Doesn't hurt my feelings. I think we do some things better than them, they may beat us somewhere else.

Y'all will be among the first to know.

Enjoy those Refits!

Mike Emery
LightSheet Systems


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

"Oh dear, Holy God!"

There's my quote of the day after seeing your shots!  Simply astounding! No other way to put it! You've raised the bar of the gardens by tenfold, for sure!

_*WOW!!!*_


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I wonder how it would look with smoked windows...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I know this is off the subject but the first thing those pics made me think of was scratchbuilding a Valley Forge. The domes are what have scared me away from it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> You could always throw a gel over it to kill a little of the blue, just not as warm as the VIP.
> 
> I was thinking of going the EXACT same route with Woodland Scenics. Had stuff sitting here for years that was going to go into the old ERTL piece, but... why bother with THAT anymore!


Just keeps blowing me away Jeff. 
But did you REALLY have to paint rank and insignia on the uniforms? 
Give the rest of us a chance at least. :tongue: 
I do like the open ports on the middle. 
BTW: Since you did ST: II and beyond uniforms you pigeonholed yourself into those paint schemes for the exterior.  

You can do what Mike (trekfx) said, but by adding gel it will diminish the light intensity.
Since it is supposed to be 'daylight' which is about 5600 degrees kelvin, that light will be a little bluish anyway.
I've got a color-temp meter and we can figure it out if you want and can give you the gel to correct it. ( am a little concerned that there is enough light to get a reading) But like I said, by the time we get done, we'll have cut the output by a fair amount.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

You know... I was just looking at the pics again (& again & again & again...) & I was wondering... _Did you *drybrush* the rocks?!_ The ones in the first post, third picture, upper right, the big one to the right of the tree looks like it's drybrushed!

*Gads, Man!!!*


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Interesting*

Jeff,

Very nice work there. Very nice. 

It's inspiring to see some folks actually working on this thing. Makes me want to skip work...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Had to paint the uniforms. Some day IF it hits the ground, all the people and pieces will realistically fly through the air, just before they are eaten by a giant space cat (Kingsley) that roams a sector of the galaxy that looks surprisingly like a living room!

The lightsheet illumination looks cool-a little on the dim side. When I get more lights in place it'll all have to be balanced out to see whether or not I keep them in the garden or go with something a little hotter. I'm mainly gonna use LED's though because everybody says they'll last much longer. Battery operated adjustable strobes are readilly available for RC planes. There's probably going to be a couple of power sources with batteries hidden beneath a plaque and a receptacle built into the back of the base for the main power supply.

I'm also thinking about having switches on the base to turn on and off certain areas of the ship and engines. Big plans, I know! I just realized I had my pinky in the side of my mouth like Dr. Evil!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Cinc.


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> You can do what Mike (trekfx) said, but by adding gel it will diminish the light intensity.
> Since it is supposed to be 'daylight' which is about 5600 degrees kelvin, that light will be a little bluish anyway.
> I've got a color-temp meter and we can figure it out if you want and can give you the gel to correct it. ( am a little concerned that there is enough light to get a reading) But like I said, by the time we get done, we'll have cut the output by a fair amount.


Use a Roscolux CTO to warm it up. B&H Photo & Video (http://www.bhphotovideo.com) sells swatch books for a couple of pennies. I recently got two of them and didn't break $5 including shipping. The sheets are considerably more pricey but it would last a club of Enterprise modelers for years. If your working in LEDs, bump the current a bit to compensate for the loss in intensity.

Vern


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeff, incredible work. Now we're all curious as to what you're planning for the base...


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

You could probably get by with a 1/8 CTO which still has a 85% transmission.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> You could probably get by with a 1/8 CTO which still has a 85% transmission.


I see Mike knows his gel.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The same basic thing could be done with "white" LEDs (which are somewhat bluish, anyway). You can use CTO gels to correct, or make up a custom Tamiya Acrylic transparent orange color mix to use as a "stain" for the LEDs, mimicing the effect of the gel, in order to warm up the color temperature.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

JeffG ,I don't want to seem as though I copied you but ,I had planed to do the same thing you are doing with your garden .This is what I have done so far .I still have my little people on order and I need to make doors .I was going to make decals for the doors, how did you make yours?I think your garden looks much better than mine! Mine will do fine for what you can see through the windows.You do great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> JeffG ,I don't want to seem as though I copied you but ,I had planed to do the same thing you are doing with your garden .This is what I have done so far .I still have my little people on order and I need to make doors .I was going to make decals for the doors, how did you make yours?I think your garden looks much better than mine! Mine will do fine for what you can see through the windows.You do great work! :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: 
You guys are awesome!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks-but you don't need my permission to do a garden! It looks great though. I made the doors by first blowing a hole through with a pinvise (small twist drill), then cutting and shaping the opening very carefully with a sharp X acto. Behind the opening I added some scribed sheet stock. Remember if you're gonna light it to paint the walls and floor black from outside.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I've got a few questions...one, what exactly is flocking? IIRC, it's used for detailing model railroad scenery, but I didn't see any in the RR section at Hobby Lobby today. They did have the rocks, though.

What did you use to make that water look so realistic?

Where in the world did you get the 1/350 figures?


----------



## Deagle (May 2, 2004)

flock is basically painted sawdust. DIY by glueing the sawdust to whatever surface, then painting green.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I see Mike knows his gel.


Mike knows Light!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Steven Coffey said:


> JeffG ,I don't want to seem as though I copied you but ,I had planed to do the same thing you are doing with your garden .This is what I have done so far .I still have my little people on order and I need to make doors .I was going to make decals for the doors, how did you make yours?I think your garden looks much better than mine! Mine will do fine for what you can see through the windows.You do great work! :thumbsup:


Wow...Steve.....don't sell your self short my friend. Your work is just as incredible. Both you and Jeff have inspired me to achieve a similiar look. Steve, how did you make the little trees? 

Awesome work guys. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey another great example of what can be done! Awesome job Steven! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> Wow...Steve.....don't sell your self short my friend. Your work is just as incredible. Both you and Jeff have inspired me to achieve a similiar look. Steve, how did you make the little trees?
> 
> Awesome work guys. Thank you so much for sharing


The stuff I used is called lichen it is used for model railroad foliage . I found pieces that were kinda stalky looking and I would cut them out and place them in the hole where the little trees were to go .I glued them into place and then trimmed them to the shape I wanted.After that I would place a little glue on the end of each "branch" and then I would sprinkle Fine Turf ,green grass(also used for model Railroads) on each tree to give it the effect of leaves .Thank you to every one that liked it! I think the part that will be hard to do is the officers lounge ! I found the color scheme ,it is beige with red chairs and couches .Every thing in there is paint work !


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Excellent work Steve. I'm on to the officers lounge!


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Guys, awesome work on these gardens....

I just painted mine, and wasn't overly happy with the look of those plastic pyramid trees through the glass. All in all a bit of a mess; looked back at my better refits and concluded they look happier with the glass very dark clear blue - there are outline shapes behind the glass, with some faint light getting through, but honestly it just wasn;t worth the trip for me. I take my hats off to you who go the whole JD Hog on this one...


----------

